# Question about Stomach Cancer



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't have any experience with stomach cancer. 
I'm so very sorry for your loss of Clare. 

Most likely she was in pain, cancer is a horrible painful disease for dogs and humans. 

Be kind to yourself, you're hurting and grieving, the guilt you're feeling is very natural and part of the process. It's also natural to question if you did right by her by letting her go.

Try to focus on the all the wonderful memories you shared with Clare, celebrate her life. Give yourself the time you need to grieve, it's a long journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. It takes time and it's different for everyone. 

The day will come I promise, when you won't be hurting as you are now, there's a huge loss and sense of emptiness in your life right now. The day will also come when you think of her you won't be crying, you'll be able to think of her or remember a special moment and you'll smile. It will take you back to that special time. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I lost my first Golden at age 13 to stomach cancer and I really only recognized the symptoms after the fact, just like you. She did many of the things you listed...and toward the end she began vomiting every few days, then every day. All her tests and bloodwork came back normal. A barium swallow series was negative.

It wasn't until the endoscopy that we saw the tumor in her stomach. That evening she acted happy, playing with her toys...that night she started vomiting blood. The next day we had to let her go. 

It was my first loss as an adult and it clobbered me. Still does, 11 years and too many losses later. She was a rescue and everything that's wonderful about a Golden--sweet, easy, and such a love.

There wasn't anything I could do to save her or even buy her more quality time...stomach cancer moves fast and there just aren't any real options. 

I am sending you a hug and whatever comfort there can be in knowing that others understand.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

I just lost my boy 18 days ago to Small Intestinal Lymphoma and I didn't know at first what was wrong because I was also trying to transition his food to grain free. My first signs were because he didn't want to eat, but I "lost" about 3-4 weeks of a diagnosis because I assumed it was because of an attempted food change. We did attempt chemo- 1st rounds only and I stopped because I felt he needed more good days than bad ones. The steroids really helped him alot and even put him into immediate remission, but that only lasts a short time and then comes back aggressively for most I've heard. 

I agree with Carolina Mom--focus on all the good memories and don't feel guilty or second guess yourself. You did a selfless thing by making sure that she was no longer in pain. ((Hugs))


----------



## jende2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Noreaster - thank you for your reply. I'm sorry to hear about your Golden. Your Golden sounds like my Clare. Clare was sweet, loving, so obedient, etc.
Vomiting was the one thing Clare never experienced - but then again, I put her to sleep one week after diagnosis before it got to that point. On her "take home sheet" from the ultrasound vet, it listed things to watch for. Clare had all of the symptoms except for the vomiting.

Pholter - I'm sorry to hear about your Golden. Thanks for replying to my post. Just like you, my first sign that something was wrong was when she wouldn't eat. I too "lost" about 3 weeks because I had no idea what the warning signs of cancer were. Clare was panting, trembling, etc. and I never knew what those things meant until after the diagnosis, when I started to do all kinds of research. SIGH.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My first Golden, my Baxter Boy, died of cancer somewhere in the digestive tract, I never got a definitive answer on exactly where the tumor was, we were never able to get his blood counts up high enough to go farther in the process. It was over in a couple weeks and was one of the most miserable, heartbreaking periods of my life. I know that euthanizing him at the end was the right thing to do, and I have never regretted it. I feel very strongly that the phrase "setting him free from his body and his pain" is accurate. I think if you will read through your description of Clare's behavior you will see clearly that she was in pain and when there is no real alternative, especially for an older dog, it is truly an act of love to let them go. I have seen some people here write that they would rather make the decision a day too soon rather than a day too late and I agree wholeheartedly. Please allow yourself to grieve your girl and know that she was aware of how loved she was. I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## Tambra (Dec 6, 2017)

jende2 said:


> I am wondering if anyone has any first-hand experience with stomach cancer. I'm still trying to process all that has happened since I put Clare to sleep two weeks ago. After an ultrasound, the vet said that Clare had two tumors in her stomach, one on her spleen, and an enlarged liver.
> 
> I looked online, and one of the symptoms of canine stomach cancer is "abdominal pain". I'm assuming she WAS in pain - the vet gave us Tramadol for her. This is what I observed in Clare:
> 
> ...


I am so sorry, I just learned a few minutes ago actually, that our Golden Retriever has stomach cancer and they are getting ready to put him down. My heart breaks, my husband passed away a few years ago and that dog never left my side, he was just the sweetest most caring dog I have ever owned. He was actually my youngest sons dog, Max is actually living with my son, and my son called and he is literally heart broken, he loved that dog. That dog is what saved me every day and kept me going. I'm not sure what I would of done without him. My prayers are with you and right now my heart is breaking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tambra said:


> I am so sorry, I just learned a few minutes ago actually, that our Golden Retriever has stomach cancer and they are getting ready to put him down. My heart breaks, my husband passed away a few years ago and that dog never left my side, he was just the sweetest most caring dog I have ever owned. He was actually my youngest sons dog, Max is actually living with my son, and my son called and he is literally heart broken, he loved that dog. That dog is what saved me every day and kept me going. I'm not sure what I would of done without him. My prayers are with you and right now my heart is breaking.



Tambra, welcome to the forum.

I'm very sorry about your boy and the loss of your husband.


----------



## Olliedog (Apr 28, 2020)

I had to put my Ollie down today, he ended up with stomach cancer and the vet did everything she could, but it had already spread to his intestines and he had internal bleeding that couldn't be stopped. I noticed last night that he was lethargic, not eating and just drinking his water, a lot of it. He wasn't moving this morning, just drinking water and I took him to the vet, but it was too late. Ollie just turned 9 in February


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Ollie. Sometimes it helps to share photos and good stories about the dog you lost with people who understand. If you start a new thread, you'll get more responses than you probably would just here, this is an old thread. I hope you'll use the forum to help you thru your grieving process. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Olliedog said:


> I had to put my Ollie down today, he ended up with stomach cancer and the vet did everything she could, but it had already spread to his intestines and he had internal bleeding that couldn't be stopped. I noticed last night that he was lethargic, not eating and just drinking his water, a lot of it. He wasn't moving this morning, just drinking water and I took him to the vet, but it was too late. Ollie just turned 9 in February


So sorry to hear your terrible news. You might want to start a new thread. I am sure many other members would like to know.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Ollie. 

Run free sweet boy


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry ): he's pain free now at the rainbow bridge, take care


----------



## Olliedog (Apr 28, 2020)

Ffcmm said:


> I'm so sorry ): he's pain free now at the rainbow bridge, take care


Thank you


----------

